# Recommended Coffee bean suppler



## Stax (Jan 11, 2020)

Hello,

I an new to this forum and new to making coffee at home. I am looking for a nice coffee bean suppler. Maybe a subscription? Any push in the right direction will be very much appreciated.

Kind regards

Stax


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

HI @Stax and welcome

Dependant on where in south Wales you are there are a few local roasters that you may not have tried yet: Coaltown, our own @coffeebean, welshcoffee or any of the forum advertisers (which if you click through from the banner, help the advertisers to value their advertising / support of the forum) such as Rave in Cirencester, Coffee Compass, HasBean plus Crank House, Craft House etc. Subscription services such as dog and hat offer a variety of different roasters from not just the UK and are well regarded on here

There is also a thread on here noting roasters all over the country that might help.

All the best and enjoy

John


----------



## Stax (Jan 11, 2020)

Hi, and thanks for the welcome, much appreciate. I'll check out the sites you have mentioned. If you come across that thread please let me know.

Kind regards


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Welcome 

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/1305-uk-based-roasters/?do=embed


----------



## Stax (Jan 11, 2020)

Wow! That a big list.. Any recommendations from anyone?

Thanks in advance ?


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

Depends what you like really. Dark, medium, a variety of roasters etc.


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

I am currently enjoying a subscription from Dog and Hat.

Ive drunk coffee for many years always buying similar Dark roasts, as that's what I liked, or thought I did.

A subscription like the one from Dog and Hat is great as you get lots of different styles of coffee, and discover there really are a whole world of different flavours available.

i now realise that dark roasts are not my favourite.


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

I stumbled across a local roaster to me "47 degree coffee" in the midlands, Aidy the owner is very helpful and the beans are superb.


----------



## Mark92 (Mar 30, 2020)

I've subscribed to blue coffee box which I really enjoy. You can completely taylor the subscription to your needs such as how often its delivered, grind type theres also no contract so you can adjust the frequency at any time. If you look around you can normally find some promo codes off your first order I got 3 packets for the price of one.


----------

